# West Nile Survivor



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

We released this little lady yesterday - she came in almost dead from WNV and missing 1/2 of her tail feathers. We were able to save the follicles and nursed her through the WNV and she's good as new, she's 3 year-old and is now enjoying her new home far away from any pigeons where there is plenty of field mice and no snow to cover the mice. With luck she will find a mate next spring and raise a family of WNV immune babies.

NAB


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*She is a very unusual bird*

When her new feathers came in they came if red like a 3 year-olds but she still had several of the old 2 year-old feathers so until the spring molt she will be sporting a multi-colored tail - very unusual.

NAB


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab, 

What a MAJESTIC & GORGEOUS "little lady", lol. Certainly NOT very little but still beautiful nonetheless

You and your wife do so much good and it's so nice to know that people like you care deeply about wildlife and birds. You guys sure get a lot of raptors in need, is that your specialty? I'm sorry if I've forgotten, but it seems to me that your wife is in the raptor rehab business.

What a success story and I'm sure this redtail will find herself a mate and hopefully do well for many more years to come


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She is a beautiful lady, Nab.
Thanks to you she has a second chance in life. That is so wonderful.

Reti


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Next year she will have 30 years rehabbing birds*

We're not married she is my GF. She started rehabbing all type of birds in 1976 and opened the Infirmary in '77 so it will be 30 years next year. We get a lot of raptors but her favorites are the waterbirds - she really likes pelicans best because they are such a challenge to take care of when injured or sick. I think she probably has more real-world hands -on rehab experience than just about anybody in the country. We actually released two yesterday - the little fellow on the left is a yearling - he came in with a fractured seconday bone in his wing and he was nearly starved and rapidly approaching cayote food status. she was able immobilize the wing for two weeks and get him back up to proper weight and now he's out there where he should be. 

NAB


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

The 'little lady' you just released is absolutely* stunning* NAB.
I'll bet, if crossed or angered, she doesn't act like a little lady.  

WOW!! Rehabbing for nearly 30 years. How wonderful is that. I'll bet there's no retirement in sight. 
Sure enjoy your pictures.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! That's just GREAT, Nab!

Although heartbreaking at times, I'm sure the successes make up.

I'm surprised about the water birds. Didn't realize you were near water. Of course, my version of being near water is like an ocean or large lake or places along the coasts.

Keep up the terrific work. Your posts are always anticipated and enjoyed. We learn so much about other bird species!

You and GF certainly get fantastic and beautiful birds!

Thank goodness for the rehab center!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, for some reason the pictures of your little lady made me tear up. I don't know a great deal about WNV except that it is mostly a deadly disease and she is very lucky to have had you and your GF save her. The feather "designs" (for lack of a better word) are so beautiful.

Your GF must have healing hands and love birds very much to have stayed a rehabber this long. Tell her I think she is wonderful (and so are you!)


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What a stunning bird! You have some beautiful patients passing through your door who I'm sure are most grateful you found them and nursed them back to health.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Nab, 


Wow, wonderful story..!

Such a beautiful Bird...

Love your reports of current 'Work'...always a pleasure...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Nab, that first picture w/the full wingspan is so striking. Sounds like helping the
sick ones in your area keeps you both very busy, and with heart warming results. Good work on your new release.

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

How wonderful, to leave your mark and such a legacy to a very delicate earth.

Thank you, nab, and thank you, GF.

Feather


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Great Job!!! Success in release is a Wildlife Rehabbers Dream!!! Congrats!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Great job, Nab & GF! Thanks for the pictures.

By the way, I'm sure the mice have their own web-page or news source, with very different comments. "We are dismayed to report that yet another raptor we had tricked into crashing has made a full recovery. New strategies will be called for. Anyone with ideas are urgently advised to contact so-and-so. Donations of feed and grain for surviving little ones are also needed and appreciated." -- Head Mouse 

(My wife has been working on writing and illustrating a mouse story for -- many years. One of the mice rides on the back of a bird. Cats, but no raptors, figure in).

Larry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Larry, would love to see one of Hilde's illustrations with the mouse on the pigeon's back. Sounds adorable. Hope you're still improving.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a gorgeous bird who has a full life again thanks to you both!

Thank you for sharing some of your patients with us, and congratulations to your GF for almost 30 years in rehabbing.. What a wonderful rewarding job!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*She was such a good patient*

Going to kind of miss her - she was a really good bird. Here she is looking back just before she flew off to her new life.

NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, that is a beautiful shot. She looks so elegant.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab, 

Thanks for setting me straight on your GF and just how long she'd been in the rehab business. That's a LONG TIME!!!! She sounds like a great lady, full of compassion and love for birds.

Great release shot, and a bittersweet photo for you guys, I'm sure. She is one lucky bird and is probably thrilled to be free and soaring the skies again


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Nab, she is sure one beauty, I think when a rescued and released bird or animal
looks back that way, it's their way of saying thanks for doing a great job. The
pull of nature takes it from there.

And you both did just that, a great job.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Farewell, beautiful girl! May you have a long life!

Nab, you and your GF are terrific!

A very grateful thanks for sharing your experiences and pictures with us!


----------

